# Rhine Falls



## hogan

Thinking of putting in a detour on our trip in Oct.
Want to go from Titisee so see the Rhine Falls.
As this is in Switzerland will I need a Vignette Camper is 4500kg is this a problem.Is the falls worth a detour.
Thank you.


----------



## 113016

Hi Hogan.
We went earlier this year, and to be honest, we were in and out in less than a couple of hours and that included a 15 minute walk each way from the parking spot.
If it is on route, then it is something to see, but not worth a detour.
Seen nicer and much higher falls in Wales and Scotland, but not as wide.
We were going into Swiss so did have the vignette.

And I wouldn't bother too much with Bodensee. Nice but too touristy. Expensive stelplatz 13/14 euro
To give you an idea, the Mossel is 6 euro (mostly) some less and some foc
Nicer places further north. Try the river Main


----------



## peejay

As you're over 3500 then yes you will have to pay, this previous thread may help re parking just over the border in Germany....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1372967.html#1372967

Pete


----------



## hogan

Just as I thought.
Not worth the Hassle
Detour deleted.
Thanks.


----------



## blondel

We went in 2010 - just drove in from Germany! Never thought about it!  
Waved at the uniformed men at the border on the way there and back but no-one stopped us. 

But we are under 3500 so maybe we didn't need anything anyway.


----------



## peejay

You wouldn't have needed one Pat, unless you intended going on any motorways.

Pete


----------



## Wilmannie

I don't agree with Garth at all, I thought this was a wonderful sight, well worth a detour and I'd definitely go again if in that area.  
However we didnt know anything about Vignettes, we went a few years ago and like Blondel, we just drove straight in!! Ignorance is bliss!!


----------



## 113016

Wilmannie said:


> I don't agree with Garth at all, I thought this was a wonderful sight, well worth a detour and I'd definitely go again if in that area.
> However we didnt know anything about Vignettes, we went a few years ago and like Blondel, we just drove straight in!! Ignorance is bliss!!


Garth? don't know him :lol: Wrong name.
No seriously, that is what makes us all different  So many times we have been told, you must go here, you must go there, only to be disappointed  
We listen, but do our own research, everybody likes different things, and anybody asking, must make their own minds up.
Regarding Rhine Falls, it was OK but we have seen much nicer places.
Just our opinion 

edit
I think that Rhine Falls had been built up pretty high, in our expectations, by what we had heard from other people. Maybe too much, and maybe this is why I have posted as I have. :?:


----------



## Rapide561

Wilmannie said:


> I don't agree with Garth at all, I thought this was a wonderful sight, well worth a detour and I'd definitely go again if in that area.
> However we didnt know anything about Vignettes, we went a few years ago and like Blondel, we just drove straight in!! Ignorance is bliss!!


Agreed - wonderful spot and sound.

I wish we had gone on the boat trip too.

Russell


----------



## peejay

You can overnight in the carpark as well.

It was only Chf5 back in 2007, probably gone up by now but you could pay in Francs or €uro's...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3015

Pete


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Grrrrrrrath. :lol:  

So sorry Grath! Much apologies!


----------



## drcotts

Hi Hogan

We went last year and it was really nice but it peed down all day which detracted from it. i would say its worth a visit.
We found the car park very expensive though but i wonder if we were in the right one as 3 hrs cost is about 12 euro.

We went over the border ghoing into switzerland via a small country lane and the border control stopped us and asked if we had any meat on board. We told him about 2kg which was in the freezer which seemed to be OK.

If you want any pics and a couple of vids PM me an email address

Phill


----------



## 113016

Thanks Drcotts, you have just jogged me into posting a photo

Rhine Falls


----------



## hogan

drcotts said:


> Hi Hogan
> 
> We went last year and it was really nice but it peed down all day which detracted from it. i would say its worth a visit.
> We found the car park very expensive though but i wonder if we were in the right one as 3 hrs cost is about 12 euro.
> 
> We went over the border ghoing into switzerland via a small country lane and the border control stopped us and asked if we had any meat on board. We told him about 2kg which was in the freezer which seemed to be OK.
> 
> If you want any pics and a couple of vids PM me an email address
> 
> Phill


Thanks for the offer Phil,but we have decided not to bother its too much hassle .


----------



## zulurita

We went to the Rhein Falls from Germany and were then 4.25 ton and didn't need a vignette.

We thought the Falls worth seeing but you can see for your self if you look at my webdone blog.


----------



## 113016

Hogan, I posted the picture so you could make a more informed decision. Personally, I think you have made the right one.


----------



## jonse

*swiss*

The Grand Dixence dam is worth a visit but is quite a drive to get there i believe its the largest in Europe but is very impressive, also the Sion underground lake,if you are going that way,


----------



## bulawayolass

Jonse what was parking like at the lake there doesnt look much on Google but would be interested however may well be in CB as not sure if Penny would be around or not to take us as she may be at work.
Thanks Caro


----------



## ob1

zulurita said:


> We went to the Rhein Falls from Germany and were then 4.25 ton and didn't need a vignette.


Zulufrita

You say you visited the Falls from Germany but did you take the van? If so you didn't need a vignette but you certainly did need to pay the Heavy Vehicle Goods road tax applicable to all roads in Switzerland for a vehicle over 3500kg. If you got away with it good luck to you but, just for the record, the fines are heavy.

Back to the real subject and I think the falls are well worth a visit, if only to watch the locals taking there strange daily exercise. This consisted of jumping in the Rhine upriver a bit, floating down on the fast current, getting out again before the Falls, walking back to where they started and then repeating the whole process again, and again........

Ron


----------



## mandyandandy

We were going next week, won't be anymore, thought you only needed one if using motorways but according to many web sites this is not so. See bottom question. 
We went right through a section of Switzerland last year without one and around the edge of lake Geneva through borders a few times but never stopped and mostly unmanned borders.

http://www.tolltickets.com/country/swiss/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB

this may also be of interest

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_firmen/04020/04204/04208/04246/index.html?lang=en

Mandy


----------



## jonse

Spot the Hotel at the bottom of the Dam


----------



## ob1

mandyandandy said:


> We were going next week, won't be anymore, thought you only needed one if using motorways but according to many web sites this is not so. See bottom question.
> We went right through a section of Switzerland last year without one and around the edge of lake Geneva through borders a few times but never stopped and mostly unmanned borders.
> 
> http://www.tolltickets.com/country/swiss/vignette.aspx?lang=en-GB
> 
> Mandy


Good grief - that is a Swiss based site and they still can't get it right!
The Heavy Vehicle tax is not based on mileage as they say but only on the time the vehicle is in Switzerland.

It's simply really;

1. Vehicles up to 3500kg buy a vignette for CHF40, which lasts a year, but only if they want to use motorways.

2. Vehicles over 3500kg pay a Heavy Vehicle Tax for using any roads. Charges are CHF3.25 per day (minimum charge CHF25). For 10 days CHF32.50, for one month CHF58.50, for a year CHF650.

Mileage is unlimited and if you do the sums you will find the Swiss charges compare more than favourably with other countries.

Ron


----------



## barryd

Its definitely worth seeing if its a nice day. The car park (the correct one) is from memory about €3 for 24 hours and is a pleasant spot.

You can get a boat right up to the falls if you wish or walk up to the top.

When we went in 2009 we went about half a mile down the Rhine to a bridge where people were surfing against the turbulent and fast flowing river with a bungie cord attached to the bridge. They were also jumping off. 

I managed to jump off and have a swim but its not for the faint hearted (or crap swimmers for that matter).

Its a dead easy ride from Titisee but you will cross at Bagen. They didn't believe we were under 3.5 ton and weighed us at the weigh bridge behind the border control. We were just by 40Kg so didnt need any vignette.


----------

